# Accident Recording Camera



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone thought about fitting a front facing recording camera to their car, just in case someone
accidentally on purpose decides to slam on their brakes in front of them.
Then making a claim against them for whiplash injuries, damage to their car over and above what 
it would cost to repair, and excesive claims for car hire and storage etc.
After all there are a lot of these claims happening at the moment


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've thought about it now and again but never actually bought one.

The best one that I came across was the T-Eye; it has two cameras and GPS.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listin ... 0332682-21


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

I was looking around myself, and found this:

http://www.dogcamsport.co.uk/roadhawk-rh1-drive-camera.htm

Seems to be pretty good. However, you'd need to remember to fit/remove it every time you drive. Would be nice if there was a permanently installed, hidden system. I see so much f--kwittery on the roads that even without a crash I could get some great footage for youtube.....


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

Could work both ways. If you are pulled over for speeding etc, could the cops insist on viewing your video?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I just bought x1 tp test from this guy: http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/8048 ... onics.html

It's wholesale from china. Guy has a good feedback I will try to report back.

I plan to have two. One rear facing & one front.

I bought mine for 84$ to the door.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

theres so many arguments as to why doing this is pointless and potentially stupid


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

TTRS_500 said:


> theres so many arguments as to why doing this is pointless and potentially stupid


So what are the arguments?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

electech said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > theres so many arguments as to why doing this is pointless and potentially stupid
> ...


For are many:

I can have proof of idiotic drivers cutting in

Proof of damage to my car when parked, greatest plus! As plan is for two. You haven't seen the city car, ding-donged to hell!


----------



## haulfast (Mar 19, 2011)

deleted I have been told i KNOW NOTHING


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

haulfast said:


> Well I throw this in to the mix
> 
> Maplins have a 4 channel cctv dvr for home use I have this in the house with 4 cameras it runs for over 2 weeks before starting at the begining of the disk again You have no need to touch it ever it just sits recording over and over
> its power well its only 12 volts and No fans just a Light weight hard drive Its almost silent as it lives in the bedroom
> ...


Slightly off topic but are the cameras hard wired to the unit, or are they by Wifi, as it might be suitable for my home but running cables would be a nightmare


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have one installed in my car:

http://www.novus-gps.co.uk/Novus_BlackVue.php

Records to microSD and includes GPS tracking and mapping overlay in Google Earth.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> I have one installed in my car:
> 
> http://www.novus-gps.co.uk/Novus_BlackVue.php
> 
> Records to microSD and includes GPS tracking and mapping overlay in Google Earth.


Looks good - which one though? Are there loads of wires and is it easy to install?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

leenx said:


> Looks good - which one though? Are there loads of wires and is it easy to install?


There is only one product on the linked page? They do a GPS and non-GPS version. Very easy to install, comes with one wire and CLA adapter although I highly recommend it is hardwired.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good - which one though? Are there loads of wires and is it easy to install?
> ...


I'd like one for keeping tabs on whenmy car is parked in local supermarkets, presumably no battery charge when engine off but can you still get it to record? also did you go for the 2 camera version so you can keeps tabs on the rear as well?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

leenx said:


> I'd like one for keeping tabs on whenmy car is parked in local supermarkets, presumably no battery charge when engine off but can you still get it to record? also did you go for the 2 camera version so you can keeps tabs on the rear as well?


Are you looking at the BlackVue or the EyePlus? I just have the front facing BlackVue, it does support motion detection for recording when the ignition is switched off.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like one for keeping tabs on whenmy car is parked in local supermarkets, presumably no battery charge when engine off but can you still get it to record? also did you go for the 2 camera version so you can keeps tabs on the rear as well?
> ...


Urmmmm both I think  I need to have a good hard read, detection for front, back, and sides would be the best solution - not sure there is something that offers this though?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

They can be useful

Have a look at this 

Just outside Aberdeen, car travels wrong way down a junction into oncoming traffic and collides with two lorries...


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

toot3954 said:


> I have one installed in my car:
> 
> http://www.novus-gps.co.uk/Novus_BlackVue.php
> 
> Records to microSD and includes GPS tracking and mapping overlay in Google Earth.


I really like the look of this one, it's a shame that it doesn't have two cameras though.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

peter-ss said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one installed in my car:
> ...


Hi buddy

Most don't have two cameras. I linked in alibaba, search on there and you will find CCTV 25-50% cheaper. People are rated like eBay. Very safe.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

peter-ss said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one installed in my car:
> ...


It's a very good piece of kit and very neat too. Comes with software, GPS tracking, and a microSD.


----------



## hobbes300 (Jan 26, 2011)

Or you could just not drive so close to the car in front?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

hobbes300 said:


> Or you could just not drive so close to the car in front?


Video evidence would make accident investigations so much easier, especially as GPS speed and G-Force data are included. Why else do planes have black boxes?

There is of course no need for such a device, highlighted by a flippant comment like that, but for those that are interested there are a number of different uses really.

I'm a bit of a gadget freak and love technology in the car, so for me it's a nice toy to play with. It can capture accident footage, moments of crazy driving, silly overtakes, or just simple things like the nice Lamborghini that whizzed by earlier, absolutely anything you see through the windscreen. A small group of friends and I like to go on driving days through the Yorkshire Dales and places like that every 4-6 weeks or so, and I'm looking forward to recording the day on film as well as the route and GPS data to look at afterwards. Not only that, my car's in for a service soon so I can keep tabs on what they get up to


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

I have the roadhawk in my TTS it works fine. It swaps easily over to the wife's BMW as well. Just remember to hide it if the accident was your fault, if you are in a fit state.


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

I fancy one of these, but can you fit them to a roadster?


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

One of the reasons I put the original post up on Recording Cameras was because I drive down to the South of France every year, and heaven forbid if anything happened that was not my fault, then a picture paints a thousand words especially if they need to be in French.

I was also wondering if one of these units could be powered up from the rear view mirror cluster instead of using a lead dangling down to the CL socket.


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

jollyjack said:


> I fancy one of these, but can you fit them to a roadster?


Yes should be no problem as it sticks to the screen.


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

electech said:


> One of the reasons I put the original post up on Recording Cameras was because I drive down to the South of France every year, and heaven forbid if anything happened that was not my fault, then a picture paints a thousand words especially if they need to be in French.
> 
> I was also wondering if one of these units could be powered up from the rear view mirror cluster instead of using a lead dangling down to the CL socket.


I have taken the power from the fuse box on the O/S of the dash. (Just splice it into an IGN live) the wire tucks in very neatly under the door seal and under the edge of the roof lining. Fitted this way, if you need to remove the camera from it's mount to capture whats going on at the scene of an incident the wire will easily come out and then go back later without any damage.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

electech said:


> I was also wondering if one of these units could be powered up from the rear view mirror cluster instead of using a lead dangling down to the CL socket.


Can be hardwired like any device, only one lead just needs a power source from somewhere. Can be tucked away nicely under roof lining.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Spooks said:


> jollyjack said:
> 
> 
> > I fancy one of these, but can you fit them to a roadster?
> ...


+1. no difference at all with roadster.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've found a couple of dual camera versions.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 653wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 743wt_1139

Any opinions would be welcomed.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> I have one installed in my car:
> 
> http://www.novus-gps.co.uk/Novus_BlackVue.php
> 
> Records to microSD and includes GPS tracking and mapping overlay in Google Earth.


I also fancy one of these when my TT arrives, as in the past 3 years I have once been shunted by the car following me and once been run into whilst parked. Luckily in both cases the other driver admitted full liability (I still suffered higher insurance premiums - how can this be right?). I realise that this unit is front facing and possibly would not have assisted in the previous incidents but the next time (hopefully, there won't be one) maybe it would.

The same unit is sold here http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trks ... w=DR-300G+ but is £63 cheaper 

Just found these http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Rare-Korea-Inc ... 34.c0.m322 - so many to choose from.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm looking at this one..any suggestions on how to remove the cover on the window pillar, to feed the cable through?
http://www.exeros-technologies.com/inde ... g9300.html


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

That looks quite neat


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

toonmal said:


> I'm looking at this one..any suggestions on how to remove the cover on the window pillar, to feed the cable through?
> http://www.exeros-technologies.com/inde ... g9300.html


You can tuck the cable underneath the trim without removing it, just pull the rubber seal back and push it behind. Same with the roof trim.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

I should have put one in the car when I first posted, as a small lorry reversed into me at a petrol station today.
The damage to the grill and Audi badge was only slight but he is denigning all resposability for the damage as a guy in the petrol bay alongside me has backed him up by saying that he did not hit me, ( and he was the one who shouted at him to stop).

So its my word against the two of them :evil:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Petrol station ought to have CCTV there that could help you - most have it on permanently for drive off fuel theft


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

electech said:


> I should have put one in the car when I first posted, as a small lorry reversed into me at a petrol station today.
> The damage to the grill and Audi badge was only slight but he is denigning all resposability for the damage as a guy in the petrol bay alongside me has backed him up by saying that he did not hit me, ( and he was the one who shouted at him to stop).
> 
> So its my word against the two of them :evil:


Know exactly how you feel, as well as being hit two times where I claimed from the other drivers, I have suffered from numerous minor shunts whilst parked at superstores and markets and have had to pay for repairs from my own pocket.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

phope said:


> Petrol station ought to have CCTV there that could help you - most have it on permanently for drive off fuel theft


+1. If the damage warrants a repair I would really look into asking the garage for any footage.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

hope88 said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Petrol station ought to have CCTV there that could help you - most have it on permanently for drive off fuel theft
> ...


The garage does have CCTV but when I asked them about it they said they only release it to the Police, which will not help me at all as the Police would only take an interest if someone was injured.

The damage probably does not warrant a repair, it just annoys me that he will get away with it as he also refused to give me his details as he said that he hadnt hit me, and that I was just trying to make some money out of him.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

electech said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


What an utter arsehole. [smiley=furious3.gif]

Driving away from a road traffic accident (which even a minor collision like this falls into the category of..) without giving details to the other party is an offence. You might want to report that to the police if you feel like pursing this - people have faced prosecution after bumps in car parks.

It's probably not worth it financially (almost _definitely _not worth it financially as your premium will likely be affected if the insurance company gets wind) but if I was in your position and faced with a dickhead who just tried to brazen it out after hitting my car (even with minor damage), I'd be inclined to spend the money just to nail the idiot to the wall.

Well, either that or take some other form of sanctions of course, if you get my drift. (Just give it a few weeks and I take it he didn't get your details...) :twisted:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

What an utter arsehole. [smiley=furious3.gif]

Driving away from a road traffic accident (which even a minor collision like this falls into the category of..) without giving details to the other party is an offence. You might want to report that to the police if you feel like pursing this - people have faced prosecution after bumps in car parks.

It's probably not worth it financially (almost _definitely _not worth it financially as your premium will likely be affected if the insurance company gets wind) but if I was in your position and faced with a dickhead who just tried to brazen it out after hitting my car (even with minor damage), I'd be inclined to spend the money just to nail the idiot to the wall.

Well, either that or take some other form of sanctions of course, if you get my drift. (Just give it a few weeks and I take it he didn't get your details...) :twisted:[/quote]

Totally agree with this man here! Well said!


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Spooks said:


> toonmal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at this one..any suggestions on how to remove the cover on the window pillar, to feed the cable through?
> ...


Thanks spooks


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I keep looking and finding that there are more and more options -

http://www.eazzydeal.com/catalog.asp?ca ... atid=40960


----------



## jcf1966 (Jun 9, 2010)

The law says you should leave enough room for you to be able to stop in an emergancy, if you run into the back of some one, it is your fault, even if you have a camera or not you hit them. If a person in front of you braked hard all they have to say it was a cat you you were to close so ran in the back of them, still your fault.

Have a camera for fun, that is one thing but you would not be able to use it in law, and if you did it would properly work against you.

Look on you tube and you will see that even when a driver is at fault against a cyclist they do not prosecute.

If you take am I.A.M course for £139 you would learn all the road craft you need so you would not run in the back of or be surprised by another driver.

Happy driving

James


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jcf1966 said:


> The law says you should leave enough room for you to be able to stop in an emergancy, if you run into the back of some one, it is your fault, even if you have a camera or not you hit them. If a person in front of you braked hard all they have to say it was a cat you you were to close so ran in the back of them, still your fault.
> 
> Have a camera for fun, that is one thing but you would not be able to use it in law, and if you did it would properly work against you.
> 
> ...


No matter how perfect any driver may be, you only need to misjudge the road conditions to have a smash and statistically everyone will make an insurance claim something like every 50,000 miles.

Having been unfortunate to have an incident which is your fault, your film may prove the car only had the driver as an occupant, not the 4 people claiming whiplash.

Or you may in a worst case scenario you could be a victim of an engineered crash and your film may help help in a criminal case

I wonder if in say 10 years we will be all "black boxed" by law?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Some great pieces of kit and I agree with the above post that unfortunately sometimes there might be nothing you can do to avoid a crash.

Having said that if someone brakes and you hit them, then get your cheque book out.

I had two incidents today of people that would have warrantied a camera.

Car sitting behind a slow moving vehicle for some time, next open stretch I indicate and overtake both the car and the vehicle in front. Part me through the overtake, 1st car pulls out to overtake without looking. Car had P plates on. Not had this happen in a long time, but it happened again about 2 hours later!!!

Both people didn't check their mirrors, but as annoyed as I was momentarily, it's an easy mistake to make when overtaking quickly.


----------



## jcf1966 (Jun 9, 2010)

I understand what you are saying mighty, but if you hit some one it is your fault, end of story, and as for an engineers accident then all the camera would show is you driving to close and some one braking and you hitting them, why did They brake a dog ran in front of me, it is down to you to pull back and be able to stop in time all the time.

On a personal note I would not want a camera to spoil the cockpit of the TT, good fun for track days or country runs.

Happy driving and keep safe and remember

Safety doesn't happen by accident

And

Accidents don't just happen they are caused


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jcf1966 said:


> I understand what you are saying mighty, but if you hit some one it is your fault, end of story, and as for an engineers accident then all the camera would show is you driving to close and some one braking and you hitting them, why did They brake a dog ran in front of me, it is down to you to pull back and be able to stop in time all the time.
> 
> On a personal note I would not want a camera to spoil the cockpit of the TT, good fun for track days or country runs.
> 
> ...


That is a great theory above, but real life is different from the theory. With only 8 posts I wonder if you are trolling for an argument, or just have a superior and unrealistic attitude to life?

As for cameras recording accidents, I know of one person who had a minor head on, the other vehicle denied being over the white line, this persons in car camera footage proved otherwise to the insurance company who were going to settle for a 50:50 blame.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Personally after my little incident at the petrol station, I think that a camera is a good idea.

If its your fault then you dont need the camera to prove it, if its the other persons fault and he denies it, then you have film footage to prove it, if it comes to a dispute.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

YoungOldUn said:


> I keep looking and finding that there are more and more options -
> 
> http://www.eazzydeal.com/catalog.asp?ca ... atid=40960


Did you have to post this link, there are soooo many options I am confused.
Originally I was looking at the cube but now ??????????? :? Lol


----------



## jcf1966 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mighty

Who in ther right mind would troll for an argument, I say how I see it.

I teach roadcraft every day to a high level and I have said nothing that is not true. As for the head on you have talked about, great it worked, but they were hit they did not hit them, but we were talking about some one braking in front of you, and I replied to that. And what I said still stands. You hit some one it is your fault.

And as for 8 posts, why is that bad, I did have 72 but then could not log on so set it up again, but I still do ot understand were you are coming from with this . I am happy to chat to a new user or an old user and I am shaw you are too.

What use is a forum If Were people just agree all the time, I have not said a camera is bad, we use them, but what people were saying they want to use them for probably in most case would not work.
They are good for catching eople on ther phone though, now that is funny

Happy and safe driving


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

electech said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > I keep looking and finding that there are more and more options -
> ...


Just to give you more to think about, there is a good thread on CivInfo regarding cameras -

http://www.civinfo.com/forum/general-di ... ars-2.html

I am now seriuosly considering buying http://www.y3k.com/product.php?xProd=5055&xSec=1 after reading the CivInfo thread.


----------



## jcf1966 (Jun 9, 2010)

That was good reading thanks for that, could do with changing our cameras so will look inTo the one you want

All the best and safe driving


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

jcf1966 said:


> Accidents don't just happen they are caused


Without getting into a major debate or going wildly off topic, i disagree completely with that statement. By definition, an "accident" is something where fault can't be attributed and no intention was present. Sometimes accidents happen in all walks of life.

I am sick to death of the blame culture in today's society where every accident has to be blamed on somebody so that someone else can make some money out of it. It's getting beyond a joke, and that sort of statement just fuels the argument.


----------



## jcf1966 (Jun 9, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> jcf1966 said:
> 
> 
> > Accidents don't just happen they are caused
> ...


As you have said this is going of topic and that is not fair to the people who want to kow about cameras for there car.

Accidents don't just happen quote was there well before every one sued each other for small bumps etc. It was stared as a mind set for safety. There is always some thing that contribute to an accident

I feel because we have made cars much safer and treat speeding as a minor problem Accidents wil always happen.

Any way come on guys this thread is about cameras in the car and that is what people should be reading about, if we want this tread then let's start a new one

All the beast to all and happy safe driving


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

jcf1966 said:


> toot3954 said:
> 
> 
> > jcf1966 said:
> ...


Unleash the beast :evil:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

MXS said:


> jcf1966 said:
> 
> 
> > All the beast to all and happy safe driving
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jcf1966 (Jun 9, 2010)

toot3954 said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > jcf1966 said:
> ...


Lol that could of ment a few things ha ha nice one


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here's a cheap one, £27 delivered, no GPS, but does the job & works well.
http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product ... _id=111548
Hoggy.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Here's a cheap one, £27 delivered, no GPS, but does the job & works well.
> http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product ... _id=111548
> Hoggy.


It looks good Hoggy and at an excellent price, but it looks a little on the large size.
Also do you know if they make a smaller one, as I dont think that the built in monitor is nessesary.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I have ordered one of these http://www.ebuyer.com/product/171944 which is a little more expensive  but should do what I want if I can fix it in the car unobtrusively [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Electech, Its actually 10cm x 6cm x 2.5cm so not that big & works very well. Tested mine today for the 1st time.
There is this one as well, but the buttons are so small & fiddly.
http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product ... 5n1ouh5252
This one is excellent & very small but video is continuous, so eventually fills the sd card, but brilliant for track days etc.
http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product ... _id=109457
Hoggy.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You want one with a G-sensor in it so it can record when an accident happens.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

electech said:


> Has anyone thought about fitting a front facing recording camera to their car, just in case someone
> accidentally on purpose decides to slam on their brakes in front of them.
> Then making a claim against them for whiplash injuries, damage to their car over and above what
> it would cost to repair, and excesive claims for car hire and storage etc.
> After all there are a lot of these claims happening at the moment


If you run into the back of another vehicle - whatever the circumstances - you're driving too close! Even if the guy in front pulls a full balls-out emergency stop you should have allowed sufficient distance to be able to respond safely. Every day on any motorway you see this basic rule being flouted, and at speeds which would be fatal in any collision.

Rather than filming evidence to sue the other guy you'd be more likely to be providing evidence of your own dangerous driving.

There's probably good reasons for fitting such a camera, but this was a particularly bad example!


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

igotone said:


> electech said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone thought about fitting a front facing recording camera to their car, just in case someone
> ...


I assume that what people are referring to is when really devious people pull in front of you and slam on the brakes deliberately to cause you to hit them so they can claim on your insurance, as this is the only situation in which you can be not at fault for a rear collision. Otherwise I agree with you, there is never any other excuse for rear-ending someone.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

TWH said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > electech said:
> ...


Oops! looks like I have upset someone. :?

I do agree that if you are driving to close to the person in front and he stops suddenly causing you to run into the back of him then yes, the accident is your fault as you were driving to close.
But what if you are on a clear road with a reasonable gap between you and the car in front, a car overtakes you, pulls in front and slams on the anchors, and you run into the back of him.
Who's fault is it then as this has been known to happen on many occasions


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Electech, Its actually 10cm x 6cm x 2.5cm so not that big & works very well. Tested mine today for the 1st time.
> There is this one as well, but the buttons are so small & fiddly.
> http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product ... 5n1ouh5252
> This one is excellent & very small but video is continuous, so eventually fills the sd card, but brilliant for track days etc.
> ...


Hi Hoggy, thanks for the reply and the information on the other camera, I think I will have to make my mind up soon, but at that price I think the camera that you bought will be well worth trying.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL. You haven't upset me in the least!  The scenario you describe where someone pulls in front of you suddenly is very annoying and highly dangerous. No probs here, your original post was just a bit ambiguous.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi electech, Pleased to help. I dont use mine as accident recording, just to record journeys etc & as its not a permanent fixture the screen is useful so I can see what I'm going to actually record.
Hoggy.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Thought I'd drudge this thread back up again after some complete ******** drive into me on a roundabout - I was on it turning right, he was waiting to enter from my left as I went round, and decided to pull on as I was about to go past him and despite my swerving to avoid him and using my horn, just ploughed straight into my near side rear wheel and surrounding bodywork. Luckily he did stop (on the roundabout the idiot!) so once I convinced him that he should pull off into the side road to exchange details rather than just forget about it and go home, he proceeded to tell me that it wasn't worth bothering insurance about. So I informed him he may nto care about the scratches to his front bumper, but I did care about the damage to my bodywork, and potential suspension damage etc... and wheel damage on my (nearly) brand new car. He then decided to try to tell me that it was 6 of one and half a dozen of the other, at which point I questioned if he actually had a clue how roundabouts work and that you give way to cars already on them, not the other way around. Christ, they don't even do that in France anymore!!! He refused to accept that he was at fault, saying that his insurance company tell him not to admit liability (which in my eyes is in itself an admission that you are at fault otherwise why say it!), so after a fairly hefty torrent of abuse from me, we exchanged details and that was that.

Been to the garage this morning (gonna do it all through colbornes since have history with them and they do accident management as well as repair). Luckily it doesn't look like there's too much damage - the body work may polish out as it looks like I may have avoided any actual dents. Pretty sure it'll require a new wheel as it took most of the brunt and has lots of scuffs and a few gauges out of the wheel, so not worth trying to refurb on such a new wheel, and its the 20 spoke split-rim so will struggle to refurb properly. And hopefully just the tracking will be out slightly and won't need any suspension work - car seems to drive the same although with the ride being so hard anyway, it's difficult to tell if there are any extra issues! 

Hopefully in the cold light of day, this guy will realise that he was an idiot and accept liability fairly quickly - the accident management guys I spoke to said that it should be a fairly easy case to prove given I was on the roundabout and he was entering it, and hit hit my back end. My insurance company also said that it should go my way and not 50-50 as that's normally for changing lanes on a roundabout, although obviously there's no guarantees. So just gotta wait for them to get his insurance company to accept liability, then they'll get it in and repaired, and they've just had a delivery of S3, 4, and 5 so should hopefully get one of those while she's in the shop (decisions decisions!).

So, to get back to the point of the thread (sorry about the rant but needed to get it off me chest!), having ummed and arrrrred about getting an in car camera for a year or two, this is the last straw, so time to bite the bullet and get one so that if this happens again, I have some evidence to back up a he said, she said - sadly no ******** deigned to stop and give their details as a witness - I've never yet had anyone decent enough to stop, and yet whenever I've witnessed an accident and given my details, there always seem to be several people doing the same - but I guess life isn't fair!

So, I'm thinking of the HawkEye Full HD http://www.exeros-technologies.com/hawkeye-full-hd - the videos of the footage it captures seem pretty good and clear, so should be able to pick out number plates if needed etc... and it doesn't seem to do badly at night either. It's also fairly compact so should fit nicely without getting in the way. Just wondered if anyone else has this, or has any other similar suggestions. I'd prefer one that can shoot decent HD, so that the image is clearer to pick out more details, number plates, road signs etc...


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Even though I bought and fitted a 'SmartWitness' recorder (http://www.smartwitness.com/vehiclecctv/ ), I am not convinced that it would be of use in many accident scenarios. The field of view is aproximately 'A' pillar to 'A' pillar so it would capture me runnung into the back of someone else or someone cutting in front of me and slamming on their brakes. It would not capture anyone running into the back of me or into the side of me.

To achieve 360° coverage you would require 4 cameras and even then there would be blind spots.

I tned to think of them as a gimic for everyday use and this is after buying one myself.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Even though I bought and fitted a 'SmartWitness' recorder (http://www.smartwitness.com/vehiclecctv/ ), I am not convinced that it would be of use in many accident scenarios. The field of view is aproximately 'A' pillar to 'A' pillar so it would capture me runnung into the back of someone else or someone cutting in front of me and slamming on their brakes. It would not capture anyone running into the back of me or into the side of me.
> 
> To achieve 360° coverage you would require 4 cameras and even then there would be blind spots.
> 
> I tned to think of them as a gimic for everyday use and this is after buying one myself.


True, they're never going to give perfect coverage, but in for example my situation, I would at least be able to show the other driver at the roundabout junction as I'm turning right, and possibly catch him starting to move out, and then it would record the impact as I pass him. So that, combined with photos of the damage immediately after the impact could provide fairly conclusive evidence, and should stop him being able to tell a completely different story that paints it as being my fault, or am I being too hopeful. Basically it should be able to show that you followed the correct path, did not swerve into them etc...

My main worry is the amount of ******* that will lie through their teeth, and without a witness, it's your word against theirs a lot of the time. It's the third time I've been hit on a roundabout because I actually follow the correct lanes and use them properly and get taken out by people who don't have a clue, and turn out to either be uninsured, or try to lie their way out of it.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

my near future projet:

http://www.etslv.com/auto/store.aspx










Well of course you need a carpc


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

TWH said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Even though I bought and fitted a 'SmartWitness' recorder (http://www.smartwitness.com/vehiclecctv/ ), I am not convinced that it would be of use in many accident scenarios. The field of view is aproximately 'A' pillar to 'A' pillar so it would capture me runnung into the back of someone else or someone cutting in front of me and slamming on their brakes. It would not capture anyone running into the back of me or into the side of me.
> ...


Did you at least get pictures of the cars when they were initially stopped on the roundabout post bump? That should provide evidence that this is where it took place. After that, it should be pretty much case closed as he is clearly in the wrong unless he can convince a court that he was on the roundabout before you and you came whizzing on from your own entrance and hit him (car already on roundabout has right of way over joining traffic - which normally means car to right of other but not always).

Anyway, the amount of morons on the road who don't know basic rules is shocking. I've often thought about a camera for this reason alone. However, it would also produce some pretty good 'YouTube entertainment' given some of the muppet manoeuvres I've seen.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm still contemplating getting one of these and can't decide between a single forward facing camera, with decent picture quality, or a dual camera with a lesser quality picture.

I had a roundabout accident a few years ago in my Mondeo. The driver in the turn left only lane reached, when faced with a bollard in front of him, swerved directly into the side of my car!

In this situation a wide angle rear view camera may well have picked him up.

Here's the one I have in mind.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320740552239? ... 521wt_1139


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

I did get photos, although it was after we pulled into a side road - we hadn't stopped at the impact point anyway - but hopefully the photos will help to show where the impact was on the two cars.

I know what you mean in terms of possibly going for a camera with back facing camera as well, but unless the second camera is on the rear windscreen I don't think it will capture too much outside the car due to the light differences, and if it uses infra-red inside, that will amplify the effect.

Think its the Hawkeye for me.

Sent from my TITAN X310e using Board Express


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's only really required to assess liability. If the front shows that you're not changing lanes and then there is a big bump. It's clearly not your fault.

Alternatively if you're pulling onto a roundabout, there is a bump and you have offside damage, then it's clearly your fault.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Dash said:


> It's only really required to assess liability. If the front shows that you're not changing lanes and then there is a big bump. It's clearly not your fault.
> 
> Alternatively if you're pulling onto a roundabout, there is a bump and you have offside damage, then it's clearly your fault.


My thoughts exactly. Ended up ordering the Blackvue DR400 as found a great deal on it and didn't realise the hawkeye in this country currently doesn't have gps. Will report back on how the Blackvue fares.


----------



## franksm (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey folks

Am fitting a Roadhawk into a TT coupe - how are you guys providing power to your devices ?

I did some discrete wiring from the overhead console for an install in an XK8 - but am having trouble figuring out how to get into the wiring in the TT



The Roadhawk unit is great - it's completely reliable, starts up automatically with no intervention from me, and the video quality is acceptable. It's a pity it's not HD, but it'll do for now. I also bought a no-name Chinese unit for another car, but this lasted about two hours before doing something catastrophic to its memory card; that unit wasn't ideal anyway as it needed you to switch on the recording manually at every startup. The Roadhawk is great bar the price and lack of HD

Cheers
Frank


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

I've not yet hardwired mine in, but the plan is to run the cable in the roof lining, down the a pillar, and into the fusebox area where I will hard-wire it in. I'm also adding the power magic device that will monitor the battery voltage and cut off power to the unit if the voltage drops below a set level so that it can't drain the battery flat - this is because the dr400 has a parking mode so you can leave it on and it will record if anyone hits you in a carpark etc...

Don't know what the price is on the roadhawk, but got the dr400 for £215 inc. postage and the image quality is very good with full hd. Just ordered a second one to go in the A3 as well as I figured even though we normally only use one or other car, would be gutted if something happened to the car that didn't have the camera that day...


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

So as I feared, his insurance company are disputing liability as he's claiming I changed lanes on the roundabout and drove into him. Can't believe this (well that's not true, sadly I can!). I'm just hoping that photos of the damage indicate enough that it would have been bloody difficult to get the impact shown if along side each other on a roundabout!

So wishing now I'd gotten a camera when I first started thinking of it as it would clearly of shown him at the junction as I approached on the roundabout


----------



## franksm (Nov 26, 2011)

The camera is definitely handy to have, Youtube is testament to the sort of scumbaggery that it might help you explain should the worst happen.

If anyone's interested, I found the correct wires for hardwiring the Roadhawk camera into the car.

At the overhead console, the brown wire is earth, and the red-white wire is switched 12V whenever the car is unlocked or the ignition is on.

To get at the wires:

1. remove the plastic trim by gently prising the ends. 


2. lever the edge of the main body of the console light unit at the edge nearest the windscreen. Once free of the two push-in clips, slide down and back to wards the windscreen a little and withdraw the unit
 

To reinstall, first locate the two tabs on the long side of the unit to the headlining towards the centre of the car, then snap in the push-fit clips at the edge nearest the windscreen. Press in the plastic cover once again. C'est ca.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I have this: (10$) 






you can use an sdcard with it.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## DiscoStu (Oct 19, 2002)

Where's that from?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

What xo you mean?
Camera can be bought on ebay. Just be carefull to get right refrence


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

jcf1966 said:


> The law says you should leave enough room for you to be able to stop in an emergancy, if you run into the back of some one, it is your fault, even if you have a camera or not you hit them. If a person in front of you braked hard all they have to say it was a cat you you were to close so ran in the back of them, still your fault.
> Have a camera for fun, that is one thing but you would not be able to use it in law, and if you did it would properly work against you.
> Look on you tube and you will see that even when a driver is at fault against a cyclist they do not prosecute.
> If you take am I.A.M course for £139 you would learn all the road craft you need so you would not run in the back of or be surprised by another driver.
> Happy driving James


summed up as " ignorantly missing the chuffing point !!!!!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## pat1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Given the general f***wittery, aggression and plain nob driving on UK roads, I'm thinking of one of these as well.

My question is has anyone put one other than inside the car? I'd like the cabin to be as 'clean' as possible, no windscreen mounted gizmos, so I'm wondering if a stealth mount behind/through a grille would make sense.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

pat1 said:


> Given the general f***wittery, aggression and plain nob driving on UK roads, I'm thinking of one of these as well.
> 
> My question is has anyone put one other than inside the car? I'd like the cabin to be as 'clean' as possible, no windscreen mounted gizmos, so I'm wondering if a stealth mount behind/through a grille would make sense.


actually thats exactly why I have been putting off fitting one - dont want it too look crap, spoil the in side and also look attractive to nick!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I have one mounted behind the mirror with the power cable coming out from near the map light


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I have one mounted behind the mirror with the power cable coming out from near the map light


thats quite neat Jim, is it a SD card removal to pc if an incident occurs ?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Ian it is a 'SmartWitness' SVC100GPS camera unit and yes it records onto a SD card. I have it set so that it continuously records all the time the ignition is switched on.

http://smartwitness.com/vehiclecctv/products/svc100gps


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Ian it is a 'SmartWitness' SVC100GPS camera unit and yes it records onto a SD card. I have it set so that it continuously records all the time the ignition is switched on.
> 
> http://smartwitness.com/vehiclecctv/products/svc100gps


thanks Jim, thats neat, could you do a picture from out front please, just to see what it s like from outside near the rear view mirror, thank you :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Ian, it is not as obvious in practice as it looks in the photo (Due to the flash/lighting)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Ian, it is not as obvious in practice as it looks in the photo (Due to the flash/lighting)


Thanks JIM, that looks pretty good, did you get power via the roof lamp unit?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I got the guy from Hazzy Dayz to run the cable to a spare way in the fuse box on the right hand side of the dash when he was installing SDS for me as he was already running cables in the same area. The power supply for the camera is 12V and not the more common 5V so it was straight forewords without having to use a convertor.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I got the guy from Hazzy Dayz to run the cable to a spare way in the fuse box on the right hand side of the dash when he was installing SDS for me as he was already running cables in the same area. The power supply for the camera is 12V and not the more common 5V so it was straight forewords without having to use a convertor.


when I was in that panel a few weeks ago to supply my snooper unit I coudnt find a switched 12v - even the cig lighter is 12v always on. Do you know what he connected to or exended from by chance?

PS I think this smart witness is my main choice at this moment . . . ..


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Ian I will take a look in the morning and let you know the fuse position.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here a pic of the BusBar under dash with switched & unswitched connection points.
****Edit Mk1 not Mk2 but could be similar******










Hoggy.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The additional fuse is at position no 9 (Mag Ride - which I don't have) -


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Hoggy and Jim, I'll check mine out :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I've finally got an accident recording camera after deciding to go for a BlackVue. If your'e prepared to mess around with firmware upgrades then you can get a Korean one via eBay for just under £110 delivered.

So far I'm impressed with its performance. Unfortunately my TT's had a couple of close shaves within days of fitting it!

Someone nearly gets me on a roundabout!






Too close for comfort when parked on the drive (with Benny Hill music for added entertainment)


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Peter, keen to see your vids but im not a Facebook user. Can you YouTube please


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Peter, Usefull piece of kit & Useless Bl**dy drivers.. :x 
Hoggy.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Bloody hate drivers that do that.


----------



## Mech33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have two BlackVue DR400G-HD cameras on my TT-RS (one in the front, one in the rear). I love them. I installed them after someone hit me and ran...


----------



## franksm (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Mech33 - how did you wire yours into the boot area ?

I am about to do the same, and guess I can take an ignition-switch +ve off the amplifier in the left side of the boot somewhere.

I have a Blackvue in the front of the car already, wired into the overhead console. The Blackvue is a great piece of kit. Only learned this after buying cheaper no-name [email protected] for 50 r 60 quid.

Sample:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Facebook links now replaced with Youtube ones, as requested.



peter-ss said:


> Well, I've finally got an accident recording camera after deciding to go for a BlackVue. If your'e prepared to mess around with firmware upgrades then you can get a Korean one via eBay for just under £110 delivered.
> 
> So far I'm impressed with its performance. Unfortunately my TT's had a couple of close shaves within days of fitting it!
> 
> ...





grasmere said:


> Peter, keen to see your vids but im not a Facebook user. Can you YouTube please


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

peter-ss said:


> Well, I've finally got an accident recording camera after deciding to go for a BlackVue. If your'e prepared to mess around with firmware upgrades then you can get a Korean one via eBay for just under £110 delivered.
> 
> So far I'm impressed with its performance. Unfortunately my TT's had a couple of close shaves within days of fitting it!
> 
> ...


That second one is hilarious! Do these just record 24/7 then? The quality is superb!


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Just hard wired my dr400 this weekend so I could get my cigarette lighter back for phone charging! I ended up just running the power cable along the headliner, down inside the a-pillar trim and wired it into the fuse box on the drivers side (on my A3 - hoping the TT will be similarly easy).

Even got he power magic box in there to ensure it can't kill the battery worst case wouldn't be without one in either car now, just gotta hardwire the one in the TT when I get the time.


----------



## franksm (Nov 26, 2011)

heh heh

I used the same music on this one:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I recognise quite a bit of that from my trip to Ireland a few years ago.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

4ndrew said:


> That second one is hilarious! Do these just record 24/7 then? The quality is superb!


Whilst driving you can have it recording all of the time or when there's an impact registered by the G-Sensors.

Whilst parked you can have it activate on an impact or on motion. The only problem with the motion detect is that changes in light activate it so it pretty much ends up recording all of the time.

The recording is full 1080 HD, although I've got mine set to 15 frames per second and my laptop just cant handle 30fps.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no, not again!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Peter, Time to get a set of gates across your drive.  
Hoggy.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It's funny you should mention that as I have the next two weeks off work to sort it out.

Hopefully by the end of it I'll have a newly block paved drive and an electric sliding gate.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I reckon they'll just hit the gate. You obviously need some parking control in that street. Too many cars, not enough off-street parking.


----------



## Mech33 (Jun 30, 2012)

franksm said:


> Hi Mech33 - how did you wire yours into the boot area ?
> 
> I am about to do the same, and guess I can take an ignition-switch +ve off the amplifier in the left side of the boot somewhere.


I ran the wire under the plastic at the top of the hatch lid, through the flexible pipe into the top headliner area, then across the edge of the headliner (tucked just inside), and down the A-pillar edge to the fuse box area. I tapped off a switched +12V fuse.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

This is not the BlackVue but quite interesting anyway.






Any suggestions for a different tune that I could use?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll be using 2 of these soon:






http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/808HD-11-HD-D ... 2564420a4a


----------



## JETLAG (Nov 23, 2005)

Edit


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

and here is a nice website about the above ebay spy cameras. this one is good as it allows loop recording when SDcard is full:

http://www.2kool4u.com/minicams/keychaincam720P_18.shtml

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HD-720P-Min...tal_Video_Recorders_Cards&hash=item43af24df22


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

another option :


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't read every post but it would be cool if there was a camera that works with your iPhone with an app or something so you can see what's happening all the time on ur phone even when you're not in the car. That would be awesome.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

you will need a 3G enabled camera ! and you will have to park your car in an area where you can get 3G signal


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Hadaak said:


> another option :


Really like the look of that.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

and with some creativity can be mounted in a stealth mode


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hadaak said:


> and with some creativity can be mounted in a stealth mode


LOL

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe this one actually http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/BlackVue_DR400G_HD_v2.php


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Smeds said:


> Maybe this one actually http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/BlackVue_DR400G_HD_v2.php


that's the one I've got - I bought it new from a Korean seller on eBay.

I had to upgrade the firmware to get it into English but it only cost about £110.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm actually in the process of sorting out a forum discount for the blackvue camera's. If you give me a few days I can probably get something together on that.

Got my Blackvue yesterday, going to hardwire it tomorrow which will be fun! :roll:


----------



## Grumpy_SWE (Jul 26, 2011)

Im also looking into getting a BlackVue.

If anyone are using one, which fuse number did you use?
Also were did you put the cable?
How does it look mounted in a TT?

Cheers.

\Christian.


----------



## DCintheUK (Sep 3, 2012)

Be very interested in the BlackVue discussion - please follow up with a post or reply.

Using the BlackVue DR400G-HD II in my 2011 coupe - loving it. Mounted to the left of the mirror - the wire tucks under the lining (I used a slightly thicker wire after it to hold it in) then down the pillar. Currently in the cigar socket - as I'm having weird results with the Power Magic Pro wired into the fuse box (see http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=300152).


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

peter-ss said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this one actually http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/BlackVue_DR400G_HD_v2.php
> ...


Peter, could you give us a link to the website that you bought it from please.

Also how well is it working


----------



## franksm (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi lads

I have a post on page 6 of this thread showing how to remove the overhead console and wire the Blackvue into the electrics above the rearview-mirror

Basically, brown wire is earth, and the red-white wire is switched 12V whenever the car is unlocked or the ignition is on.

Video quality from the BV is fab, just crank up the resolution when watching on Youtube, eg. 









Cheers
Frank


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

electech said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > Smeds said:
> ...


Hi there,

I bought mine from this seller on eBay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BlackVue-DR40 ... 3ccb5c2fbf

Before you buy it make sure that they still do the English firmware as it's now not mentioned on the listing.

Also, for information, I connected mine to the permanent power of the interior light as shown in this picture - Technically the connection should be fused!










Here's a couple of photos of it installed.



















As for how well it works; I think that it's excellent - Here's a video from it (highest resolution but only 15fps). The sound is from the internal microphone and, for best picture, click 1080p on youtube.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm thinking why not make it record on motion detection? the cams I'm looking into (37$ each) are real HD with motion detection. question how will the SD card last with continuous recording, especially when parked outside where it will be triggered with motion detection ?!!!! 
Same thing for the battery even if these small cams do not need much juice. might add an additional small battery for the two cams I want to install.
For those interested there exist some cams with two lenses, one recording front and the other recording inside/back of the car.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Had my Blackvue 380G installed a few days back. Very happy with it and managed to sort out a little discount code to be used in future by members of the TTforum.

I have done a little review on it which gives another perspective, but the info on this thread already is pretty good. It's on the following link if you fancy a read- http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=232583&p=2411178#p2411178

The discount code works on the company I bought the camera from- Advanced in-car technologies, the link is http://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/in-car-cameras/blackvue-dr380g-hd 
and the discount code is TTForumDR380, this gets you the camera for £189 delivered from the normal price of £209+postage.

I will get some footage done shortly, nothing too exciting but will give you an ideal of the 380g rather than the 400 as other have.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I want a setup like this, I mean the camera  well and the car too but with a DSG box :lol:


----------



## Grumpy_SWE (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you "Peter" for the pictures.

"McKenzie" is it possible to get a discount on the 400 model?

Cheers.
\Chris.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Hadaak said:


> I'll be using 2 of these soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hadaak, did you fit these cameras afterwards as I am thinking of getting 2 of them for the TT, as the previous one that was fitted is now in the Wife's Focus.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Grumpy_SWE said:


> Thank you "Peter" for the pictures.
> 
> "McKenzie" is it possible to get a discount on the 400 model?
> 
> ...


Sorry, only just seen this! They offered a discount only on the 380 model as they buy in a lot more of them compared to the 400. Even if a discount was offered for the 400 I would still get the 380, the colour looks much more discreet, it's better on power consumption and memory usage and yet quality is near enough the same.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Hadaak said:


> I'll be using 2 of these soon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered one of these to have a play with  8)


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Blackvue drive recorder group buy

(Click the link to go to the GB)


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

These units you guys are looking at sound quite expensive , Ive just purchased 2 from china, I was there last week, Ill post a photo of them tomorrow, but I paid £25 each! Yes that right £25 , both are the same model and also record in 1080p and have a view finder attached. There is a night mode, aswell as motion sensor feature. Down side is that they are larger than the ones you are looking at, but about the size of a packet of pocket tissues.
So even if I get a year out of each, on my next trip I'll buy a few more as spares :wink:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I spoke to Advanced In Car Technologies today in regards to a DAB unit for my RNSE. They mentioned they are doing a one week special on the Blackvue 380G HD for £170 delivered, but not going through paypal. Code is the same as before - TTForumDR380

Bit off topic but has anyone fitted a DAB unit to their RNSE yet?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

electech said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be using 2 of these soon:
> ...


Not yet. I have an older model I use on demand. 
I'm still looking into automating the recording process with motion detection on with additional hardware.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

peter-ss said:


> Also, for information, I connected mine to the permanent power of the interior light as shown in this picture - Technically the connection should be fused!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pete, is the camera pernanently powered? what about battery usage?
I suppose it powers on only when you're in the car and the interior light gets switeched power !!!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

and here is a cheaper option 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320908703128?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hadaak said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > Also, for information, I connected mine to the permanent power of the interior light as shown in this picture - Technically the connection should be fused!
> ...


Wired like that it's powered permanently.

The camera takes about 300mA so every day it's consuming about 7Ah of your battery's capacity.

I wouldn't like to leave it more than a few days but I always have the option to unplug it if necessary.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hadaak said:


> and here is a cheaper option
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320908703128?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


That looks like a decent alternative.

It would be interesting to see how the picture quality compares.


----------



## franksm (Nov 26, 2011)

You can wire the camera to only come on when the ignition is on (I posted the wire colours for this earlier).

If you're going to wire the camera into a permanently-hot connection, it will run down your battery unless you fit a power-manager like this: http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/Power_Magic_Pro.php

That will work with any camera, but some cameras (such as the Blackvue) have the ability to revert to a low-power standby mode where the camera only records upon physical shock to the car or motion-detect. This 'park mode' gets you four or five days out of a good battery before the power manager shuts the camera down fully before it depletes the car's battery below a non-start condition.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

peter-ss said:


> Wired like that it's powered permanently.
> 
> The camera takes about 300mA so every day it's consuming about 7Ah of your battery's capacity.
> 
> I wouldn't like to leave it more than a few days but I always have the option to unplug it if necessary.


Thanks. I have so many devices draining my battery through my carpc I cannot wire this permanently ! 
I thought the interior light pins are powered only when the car is unlocked !!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

franksm said:


> You can wire the camera to only come on when the ignition is on (I posted the wire colours for this earlier).
> 
> If you're going to wire the camera into a permanently-hot connection, it will run down your battery unless you fit a power-manager like this: http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/Power_Magic_Pro.php
> 
> That will work with any camera, but some cameras (such as the Blackvue) have the ability to revert to a low-power standby mode where the camera only records upon physical shock to the car or motion-detect. This 'park mode' gets you four or five days out of a good battery before the power manager shuts the camera down fully before it depletes the car's battery below a non-start condition.


Interesting device. Might be helpfull with my carpc install. Thanks.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

franksm said:


> The camera is definitely handy to have, Youtube is testament to the sort of scumbaggery that it might help you explain should the worst happen.
> 
> If anyone's interested, I found the correct wires for hardwiring the Roadhawk camera into the car.
> 
> ...


Ok found your post. I had seen before but forgot about it 
Thanks.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone managed to upgrade the DR 380G-HD to the latest software update from Blackview, v1.020E 
All I get when I put the card back in, is the Lady who lives in the camera saying Error 1.
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I have updated mine recently. Have you reformatted the sd card? This may be part of the issue if you have not done so. Other than that I'm not sure, mine seems to work perfectly since.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

McKenzie said:


> I have updated mine recently. Have you reformatted the sd card? This may be part of the issue if you have not done so. Other than that I'm not sure, mine seems to work perfectly since.


Yes I reformatted the card using the software recommended by them and installed the upgrade onto it but still no joy.
Reformatted the card again and put it in the unit with nothing on it, it then proceeded to transfer the old firmware
from the camera on to the SD card which it is supposed to do and worked ok.
All be it with the older version of software. :?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

just found out russians have been using blackboxes for a while now and for good reasons too


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

peter-ss said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > and here is a cheaper option
> ...


It's here : http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=321020&p=2521287#p2521287


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had a look - thanks for the link.

The picture quality of the camera is really good, especially when you consider the price of the unit.

I may fit one of these to the back of my TT in addition to the BlackVue that I have on the front.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

This is really extreme, but a really cool set up. By posting it I'm NOT saying we need it here for the reasons he suggests in the video. Just a cool set up.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Another reason to get one... http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-23717575


----------



## stangri (Jan 7, 2010)

franksm said:


> The camera is definitely handy to have, Youtube is testament to the sort of scumbaggery that it might help you explain should the worst happen.
> 
> If anyone's interested, I found the correct wires for hardwiring the Roadhawk camera into the car.
> 
> ...


Frank, thanks for the photos/writeup. Wanted to PM you, but can't as I'm a newbie.

What gauge wires are these brown and white/red wire? I want to get a proper quick splice wire taps and would like to know the size.

Thanks!


----------



## stangri (Jan 7, 2010)

franksm said:


> The camera is definitely handy to have, Youtube is testament to the sort of scumbaggery that it might help you explain should the worst happen.
> 
> If anyone's interested, I found the correct wires for hardwiring the Roadhawk camera into the car.
> 
> ...


Has anyone besides Frank accomplished the same wiring? I'm struggling to remove the console light main housing (main body). Any tips? Looks like there's a special Audi tool to be inserted between the headliner and the housing to depress the metal clip inside, probably looks like a sturdy L-shaped tool with the ring/handle. I'll try to find an allen key which might fit and use it with the combination of the pliers.

Any suggestions how to remove it without the tool? What to use -- knife, prying tool, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## franksm (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey stangri

I am not here much anymore, the TT is gone and sadly missed...

For wire gauge, you don't need anything major, the draw from the camera is minor. Generally the wires that come with the camera are enough, you just measure them, snip and connect/solder/join. Some cameras can go straight to the 12v supply, some take 5v so will come with a little power-box that goes between the camera and the 12v car supply.

For dropping the console from the roof, it really is just clipped in. In the photo, you can see the cips close to the windscreen edge of the plastic unit - the black plastic unit comes off easily enough, and then the main white unit slides out. Sounds mad, unclipping things, but taking it off just needs a strong tug. Fitting it back afterwards, you just need to be careful that the lugs of the clips are lined up, then just press them all in.

Hope that helps.

In my other cars, I have moved from Blackvue (they are nice cameras, but the internal battery stops working after a year or so, and it loses its internal clock, so the timestamp is always wrong) and on to A05 units. I wouldn't go anywhere without a dashcam now, they're great insurance !


----------



## stangri (Jan 7, 2010)

franksm said:


> Hey stangri
> 
> I am not here much anymore, the TT is gone and sadly missed...
> 
> ...


Hey Frank, thanks for your prompt reply. I would have sent you a PM if I could, I believe we used to be coworkers at Microsoft during my stint in Ireland.  Sadly I lost your work e-mail.

Anyways, to the console. There are two tiny holes in the main housing next to each metal clip. I've inserted a small L-shaped allen key and slightly rotated it to press on the metal clips and pulled on it (with the pliers) and the housing came free of the clips with very little effort.

However in my car (one of the first Mk2 TTs built for North America -- in December 2007) the white/red cable is constantly powered on and the switched cable is grey with the blue line on it (and NOT blue with the grey line). I didn't use multimeter first and just used the quick splice wire connectors on brown and red/white, but once I realized my mistake I used the multimeter to find the wire which is only powered on ignition. Too bad I don't have 3 hands and 2 sets of eyes, would have been easier.


----------



## stangri (Jan 7, 2010)

Uhm, major defeat in my hardwiring process.

Do NOT do what I described above if you have an older Mk2 TT (or maybe it's the difference between the UK model and NA model).

Anyways, in my car there two constantly powered cables (red/white and blue/grey) and then there's a cable which is powered on when the auto-headlights are on (grey/blue). So for two days I thought it was a faulty connection that the dashcam worked in the garage but would stop working immediately after I exited it (there's a bump there) and then it dawned on me that the cable is powered with the headlights.

I've done some investigation and there's a 0.3V ignition-activated line which goes to the HomeLink system so I think I need a relay. I'll use the HomeLink cable as a switch to connect dashcam and one of the always-on 12V cables.

I'm no electrician -- can the local gurus suggest a good relay for my application? Ideally something I can order off aliexpress?


----------

